# Let's see your finger bows!



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice, but whats the ATA length?
Don.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Not sure. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

looks like about 34" or so. that will be a challenge. lol I dont have any pics of mine at work. Sorry


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

I believe it's a 38


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

A tape measure might help! lol


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

O.K. here's all four of my Hoyt’s

Vantage X-8. I’ve got it set up for hunting with a release but it’s exactly like the other three.
It’s my back-up bow for??? But then again, the other three are back-up bow’s for my hunting set up.










Vantage Pro (camo). Back-up for last years #1 tournament bow.










Vantage Pro (camo). Last years #1 tournament bow.










Vantage LTD (Black Beauty)









Can a man have to many bow? I think NOT! 




.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 2 wheel bows I am shooting with fingers... first one is a 06 hoyt Protec with Xt4000 limbs... 2nd is a Maitland Zeus, in this pic it was setup for release.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, that Pro tec is a sweet lookin' bow, what limbs are those?


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Nice, but whats the ATA length?


IBO Rating Up to 320 fps Axle-to-Axle 38″ Brace Height 7″ Draw Weight 40, 50, 60, 70, 80 lbs Bow Weight 4.9 lbs** Let-off 65% Draw Lengths 23″ - 30.5″ Half Sizes 23.5″ – 30.5″ 

How is that! It is an APEX 7.:wink:

I will take some pics, but have an Conquest 3, APEX, and an Ovation. I like Mathews if you can't tell.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are my 2 Shadowcats.
Don.
This is my main shooter.







This is my backup.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

eric schmaus said:


> wow, that pro tec is a sweet lookin' bow, what limbs are those?


xt 4000


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

rsarns said:


> xt 4000


 Sorry, I was to busy looking at the bow to notice you had the limbs up there already. Thanks, Eric


----------

